
Managing Remote Teams: A Psychological Perspective - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/best-practices-managing-remote-teams/
======
stephsmithio
So I’ve been working remotely for the past 3 years and whenever I search for
things like “tips for managing virtual teams” or “flexible workforce tips”, I
get back super vague listicles with advice like “hire well”, or “engage
often”. While true, I’ve always found the results incredibly unhelpful.

This made me want to create a “deeper” article about some of the psychology
that I think influences remote teams, along with some thoughts around what
leaders can do to combat some of the pitfalls.

I decided to combine my viewpoints with three of my favourite books: Give and
Take, Algorithms to Live By, and the Four Tendencies.

I’m interested to hear what other remote workers think. Does remote work
influence the give/take balance? Do we need to be more intentional about how
we’re designing remote systems? Do you think we can learn anything from the
four tendencies data?

PS: If anyone has links to articles that dig deep into the psychology of
remote work, I’d love to read them.

